# Ready to Cut!?!



## mdmccool (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi Guys-

Looking for a little advice. I have about 30 acres of orchard grass here in central NJ. We have had ideal spring conditions (temp/moisture) and combined with good soil and fertilization my orchard grass is about 4ft tall, lush and starting to go to seed already. I can't believe it's already ready to cut - too early for me to even think about cutting hay! The earliest I've cut before is very late May.

Looking at the extended forecast, the next chance for rain is Friday, and only 30%. (I generally don't put much faith in extended forecasts). Temps are supposed to be in the low 70's all week, with mid 40's in the evening.

Combined with the low evening temps and heavy morning dew, I am wondering if I can expect the crop dry enough (4 to 6 days drying) to bale if I cut this afternoon (sunday) and expect to bale late in the week? I can ted twice or even three times to help it along.

Looking for some "well seasoned" advice - I hate to let the crop go much longer, but I also can't afford to loose it. Amazing how crops differ from year to year. Should I start cutting?

Thanks,

Matt
NJ


----------



## K WEST FARMS (Apr 4, 2011)

You must have had ideal growing conditions.I can't even imagine orchard 4 ft. tall. In Wis. we like to cut grass when the heads are about half emerged for best balance between quantity and quality. So.... I would have cut about a week ago. Just saying, get her cut !!! Good luck !! John


----------



## mdmccool (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi John-

Thanks for your reply. Seed heads are about 50/50 so it wants to be cut - just seems so strange to cut so early - I am concerned that it won't dry. Opposite of last year when we had the driest summer since the 1960's. My second cutting was baled on Halloween day - and even then it was barely worth burning the diesel fuel.

Believe it or not my orchard grass fields usually get a little taller before it seeds - not uncommon for 4.5 - 5 feet - not sure why it is seeding so early. I am lucky to have real good ground here at the farm. We had about 2 feet of snow covering the ground all winter - maybe it insulated the ground a bit and gave everything an early shot.

Thanks again,

Matt


----------



## sonny (Apr 29, 2011)

Matt,
Where are you located in "Jersey"


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Sounds like no reason to wait!


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Matt, My hay in Va. has been ready to cut and I have been cutting day and night. Our forecast is the same as yours. I have about a 100 acres on the ground now. It has been really thick and started lodging. Hope we can get it baled. Have tedded it twice and is drying nicely. Hope to start baling tomorrow. Mike


----------



## Optiwizard (Jun 23, 2008)

same here Im ready to bale tomorrow cut Sunday and probably could of baled today but was busy with the vegetables today. Figure play it safe and bale tomorrow. Only me and my neighbor cut our hay. Nobody else has around me.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Ready to rock and roll in St. Louis area. Equipment pre-season maintenance done. OG is more than ready, alfalfa just starting to bloom. Anxious to try my new acid applicator on the BR780. Now, all we need is high pressure area to move in. I keep thinking of the Carly Simon song "Anticipation..."

Ralph


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

Mdmcool, I am very jealous. I'm in Western New York and have enjoyed that same week of sun and temps, but my timothy hay is only about 6 to 8 inches tall right now, so no chance of me getting my first cutting yet. I hope you are able to get all of that hay in, it should make for a really nice first cutting.


----------



## LeadFarmer (May 10, 2011)

I started my third cutting of Alfalfa hay this morning. Actually, I am posting this on a Motorola Xoom as I ride along in the John Deere GPS controlled New Holland HW345. I will cut 100-120 acres a day for the next few days. The best part about these first three cuttings is they were sold to an export operation that does their own baling. After I rake the hay I am done with it, no more chckimg for moisture/baling all night.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I can't even imagine a 3rd cutting on alfalfa. I just baled my first cutting pre-bloom because of some og that was interseeded. Got all of mine up without a raindrop and put in the barn. dried out just perfect with the 40=50% humidity. Got lucky.


----------



## Haymike56 (May 3, 2010)

My son lives in Maracopa Az. and I told him that when I retire Ii am going to move there so I can make hay most of the year


----------



## LeadFarmer (May 10, 2011)

Haymike56 said:


> My son lives in Maracopa Az. and I told him that when I retire Ii am going to move there so I can make hay most of the year


I live 1.5 hours away from Maricopa. Our first cutting was mid-March (.7 tons/acre), then April (1.66 tons/acre), and I just started cutting again on Friday. We will cut every 30-32 days over the summer (28 during dairy season), until we make our final clippings in either October or December, depending on the conditions this fall.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

LeadFarmer said:
 

> I started my third cutting of Alfalfa hay this morning. Actually, I am posting this on a Motorola Xoom as I ride along in the John Deere GPS controlled New Holland HW345. I will cut 100-120 acres a day for the next few days. The best part about these first three cuttings is they were sold to an export operation that does their own baling. After I rake the hay I am done with it, no more chckimg for moisture/baling all night.


Say where you at in AZ...Seen some nice hay near Yuma and Wilcox when there on business last year. Also, met a the Best Hay Savers Guy near Yuma. Like it out there but the wife likes the southeast near beaches.


----------



## LeadFarmer (May 10, 2011)

downtownjr said:


> Say where you at in AZ...Seen some nice hay near Yuma and Wilcox when there on business last year. Also, met a the Best Hay Savers Guy near Yuma. Like it out there but the wife likes the southeast near beaches.


I live in a town called Roll. We are about 45 minutes East of Yuma. It's about five miles North of the freeway at the Tacna exit. There is a lot of beautiful hay out here, of course not this year (acres are down), the farmers all really know how to grow hay!

And this is a great place to live/raise kids/farm. The only drawback is the temperatures in the summer (110-120 F).


----------

